#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Nieuwsbrief November 2010

## admin

De nieuwsbrief november 2010 is uit.

K-112 is terug! - gratis lichtsturing bij ledpar set | Truss tafels en krukken | Native Instruments Traktor 50% korting! en meer.. veel meer..

----------


## hardstyle

Komt de K-115 ook weer terug of alleen maar de K-112?
(gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid :Wink: )

----------


## admin

Enige nuancering is op zijn plaats: de K-112 is bij ons weer beperkt leverbaar (we hebben nog een partij in het magazijn liggen).

De K-115 is momenteel niet leverbaar. Of de K-112 en K-115 nog echt gaan terugkomen is niet bekend. Zo af en toe komt er weer eens een gerucht voorbij.

----------

